# The Oggunn tractor. Very interesting.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

In the spirit of well engineered, simple and inexpensive, you should check this out! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrnjKQRQP3g&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------

